# Reset pc, stuck on "Getting Ready"



## QCbrownlee13 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have an ASUS ROG STRIX GL553V.
Nvidia 1050 and a dedicated Intel card
8 GB DDR4 RAM
Intel i7
Running Windows 10, only had steam games installed besides Mozilla and NMM.

So I closed my laptop to go to work, after awhile it shuts down. Wjen I went to turn it on, it went to "Windows getting ready" screen, so I left it over night and it wasnt done. So by that point I restarted it. Went back to that screen, left it for another 5ish hours, still wasnt done.
After trying to get it to the system repair screen, after. Few restarts it goes there, i go through all the startup options, youtube fixes etc. Nothing gets it past the Getting ready. So i reset this pc, keep my files, still doesnt fix it.
Is there anything else ai could try to bypass the getting ready screen to disable Auto update?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like the latest Fall update was trying to be installed and you shut it down.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Usually one of the following steps will fix the issue. Although I do not think I have ever seen a Windows Reset not work. Did you run the Reset from a USB or Windows? If it has been less then 10 days you can try to restore to the previous version

If none of these options work then the next option is to back everything up and perform a clean install.

How to Fix Windows 10 Update issues

Step 1:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
Type the following command
chkdsk /spotfix (press enter) and answer Yes to run at restart
Restart computer and the chkdsk command will run
Restart computer and Try updating again

Step 2:
Run the following .bat file
https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/wureset-zip.261383/
Restart computer and test updates

Step 3:
Disable Fast Startup
Search for and open "Power options" in the Start Menu.
Click "Choose what the power buttons do" on the left side of the window.
Click "Change settings that are currently unavailable."
Under "Shutdown settings" make sure "Turn Off fast startup"
Download and run the Windows Update Troubleshooter"
https://support.micr...-troubleshooter

Step 4:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
1. Sc Stop wuauserv - hit enter
2. Rd /s /q %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution - hit enter
3. Download the update from the Microsoft Update catalog website.
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=KB4057291
Double-check the exact version you need, depending on your computer and OS requirements
4. Restart computer

Step 5:
Click on Start menu
Type in cmd Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator
1. Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
2. Sfc /Scannow

Step 6:
Automatically reset Windows Update components"
https://support.micr...en-us/kb/971058

Step 7
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------

